

Yahoo buys news app Summly from teenager - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21924243

======
mchusma
This sounds like an acquihire to me: -Shutting the product down -Deal is worth
"millions" which could mean $2M

My guess is nobody is being made a multi-millionare off this. But I'm not
playing a tiny violen, getting acquihired is actually rare/hard to do so good
job to them and the team.

~~~
al3xdm
He appeared on the BBC News channel (here in the UK) earlier this afternoon
and it was suggested, though not confirmed, to be in the dozens of millions (£
not $).

------
anu_gupta
...and shuts it down.

~~~
alanbyrne
I don't understand why they did that... couldn't they have just offered him at
job at £200,000 a year? I'm sure he'd have accepted.

Edit: Typo

